# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурс композиторов

## karaoke

Ребята, а кто знает что-нибудь о конкурсах профессиональных композиторов на 2010 год? В России и Украине. В инете  почему-то находятся только ссылки на проведенные конкурсы. Спасибо.

----------


## Вертолина

"Журавлиный ключ" Полтава

----------


## птичка-величка

Путёвка к звёздам, Москва, там есть номинация:
http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/

----------


## Faithful_sam

http://www.pentaton.org.ua/index.php
Вот тут еще можете посмотреть...

----------

